# المواسير الناقلة لمياه الشرب والصرف الصحى



## ramy slim (25 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:
يوجد بالسوق المصرى انواع عديدة من المواسير الناقلة للوائل منها المرن والصلب والشبه مرن
والملاحظ ان الكتالوجات الفنية الخاصة بمصادر الانتاج تتضمن ان المواسير مطابقة للمواصفات الفنية
المحلية اى الكود المصرى وايضا المواصفات القباسية العالمية.
ولكن تلاحظ ان هناك عيوب فنية فى بعض الانواع المستخدمة فى مشروعات المياه والصرف
وخاصة مواسير grp .
ارجو الافادة عن مدى الاستمرار فى استخدامها او وقفها وخاصة ان عمرها الافتراضى لايصل
الى ربع المفترض وشكرا
الموضوع هام ويستحق المشاركة من السادة المختصين سواء فى التصنيع او التنفيذ


----------



## enga5h (27 يوليو 2012)

*grp*

هنالك عده انواع غير grp ومنها pvc و hdpe و pp
وهذه مستخدمه لكن لكل منها عيوبه فمثلا pvc لا يعمر طويلا وكثير التكسرات 
اما hdpe فالمشكله في طريقه للحام لكنه افضل من grp و pvc 
اما pp فمستخدما حديثا في اوروبا


----------



## yousefegyp (24 أكتوبر 2012)

ان اصراحة من واقع الخبرة لا افضل مواسير جى ار بى ولو فى مجموعة بدائل يبقى استخدم المواسير الصلب او الزهر او فى ابولى بروبلين لكن جى ار بى له مشاكل فى الصيانى كتيرة جدا


----------



## حمدي النمر (1 نوفمبر 2012)

uni pipe هو الافضل ولكنه غالى الثمن ولكن عمره يصل الي 50 سنه


----------

